# المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)



## M a r i a m (10 يونيو 2008)

|؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛|المشرف + العضو + التعاون + الحب + الأخلاص (منتدى الروعة والأبداع)|؛¤ّ,¸¸






_التعاون بين المشرفين و الاعضاء.._



عنوان صغير..يحتاج لصفحات عديده لتستوفى كل جوانب هذا العنوان..
و لكن..دعونا نقتطف أجزاء من كل صوب..




_بدايةً..ما هو التعاون بين المشرفين و الاعضاء؟؟_





التعاون بينهما..هو ان يؤدى كل منهم عمله دون التدخل فى عمل الاخر
و ان يساعد كل منهم الاخر فى أداء مهامه..
فالمشرف مطلوب منه ان يؤدى مهامه بمنتهى الامانه..و بشكل سلس..و هو ما سيساعد الاعضاء حتما فى التواجد الفعال و المثمر بمنتداهم
و مطلوب منه ان يجعل كل الامور واضحه للجميع..و ان يكون التعامل من طرفه على اساس الاخوّه
و العضو..مطلوب منه ان يحرص على مصلحة المنتدى..و أن يكون اميناً فى كتاباته و مشاركاته..
كما يجب ان يعتبر العضو نفسه مسئولا عن المنتدى..و ذلك بأن يكون ملتزماً..و ان يعمل على وأد اى مشكله..و محاولة توضيح ما قد يكون غامضا بالنسبه للمشرف..و إبداء الرأى دائما بما يساعد المشرف على اداء مهامه
و لكن يجب ان يعلم العضو ان اهم شئ مطلوب منه هو ألا يتدخل فى الامور الاشرافيه ابدا
يساعد..يبلغ..يتشاور..يبدى الرأى..يسدى النصح..
كل هذا مطلوب
لكن التدخل..فلا





_كيف يكون المشرف و العضو متعاونين؟؟_



توجد اجابات كثيره و كبيره و مفصله لهذا السؤال..
و لكنى ارى اننا يمكن ان نلخصها فى كلمات قليله
التعاون بين المشرفين و الاعضاء..هو ان يحب كل منهم المنتدى,,و يحرص عليه
فلو حدث هذا،،اعتقد ان العلاقه بين المشرفين و الاعضاء ستكون مثاليه
لان حب كل طرف منهم للمنتدى..و حرصه عليه..سيجعله يؤدى مهمته بمنتهى الاخلاص..و يساعد الطرف الاخر على اداء مهمته ..ان لم يكن بدافع حب هذا الطرف..فبدافع حب المنتدى







_من المسئول عن خلق هذا التعاون؟؟_




بالطبع كلاهما مسئول..المشرف و العضو
و لكن المشرف..يقع على كاهله الجزء الاكبر من المسئوليه..
فبتقربه من العضو..و مصادقته..سيكسب حبه ووده..
و بمحاولة مشاركة الاعضاء فى النقاشات و الكتابات..ستزداد مساحات التفاهم بينهما
..و بمنح الاعضاء فرصة الحوار و الكلام معه و مع بعضهم..ستزداد مساحات الحب و الود بين الجميع..
و سيحس العضو انه مسئول هو الاخر عن المنتدى..
لذا سيحرص كل الحرص على عدم إثارة اى مشكله..و سيحرص على مساعدة المشرف فى أداء مهامه
و عندما يكون المشرف صديقا للجميع..سيكسب الاحترام من الجميع..فإن كان عدم إثارة المشاكل ليس بدافع داخلى من العضو..فستكون بدافع احترام المشرف..و خوفا من ((زعله))..بوصفه صديقاً له






_أما مسئولية العضو عن إيجاد ذلك التعاون.._




فتكمن فى أن يتعامل العضو مع المشرف..على أنه أخ..مثله مثل الجميع..كل ما يزيد..هو تلك المهام الثقيله الملقاه على عاتقه..لا ان يتعامل العضو مع المشرف على انه الحزب الحاكم..او انه الحاكم بأمره
فما يتخذه المشرف من قرارات..ليس بدافع التباهى بصلاحياته..او الاستمتاع بالتحكم فى الجميع..
لا..بل هى لتسيير امور المنتدى..لانه المسئول عنه..و عنا
فيجب على العضو ان يفهم تماما ماهية الاشراف..
لانه ان عرفها..سيدرك انه يجب عليه مساعدة المشرف و التعاون معه..
حتى لو رأيت -كعضو- ان المشرف لا يستحق التعاون..فلتتعاون معه من اجل مصلحة منتداك..الذى تحبه و تحرص عليه..
و بالتبعيه..سيجبره تعاونك معه على ان يحسن من تصرفاته التى جعلتك ترى انه لا يستحق..و ستجد -حتماً- تعاون المشرف معك..هو المقابل






_حسن النيّه..شئ مهم يجب ان يتوافر لدى كل من المشرف و العضو.._




فعندما يتعامل المشرف مع العضو بحسن نيه..سيلتمس للعضو العذر فى اى شئ يحدث..مثل الاخطاء الصغيره..او عدم تنفيذ مهمّه موكله اليه..و ما الى ذلك..
و هو بالطبع ما سيرفع من مكانة المشرف لدى العضو..و سيكسب المشرف احترام و تقدير العضو..
كذلك الامر..عندما يتعامل العضو مع المشرف بحسن نيه..فسيلتمس له العذر ايضا فيما لو أخطأ..فالمشرف بشر..و معرض بالطبع للخطأ..
و بدلا من مهاجمته و اتهامه بأنه ظالم..سيحاول بأسلوب راقى..و طريقه مناسبه لا تخلو من الاحترام..ان يساعد المشرف فى رؤية ذلك الخطأ و تداركه
فى الواقع..انا ارى ان حسن النيه فى التعامل بين المشرف و العضو..هو من اهم مقومات خلق و إثراء التعاون بينهما







_ضع نفسك مكانه.._




مبدأ أراه قمّه فى الأهميه..فى التعامل بين المشرف و العضو..
فالمشرف..عندما يضع نفسه مكان العضو فى كل موقف يريد التعامل معه..سيرى تماماً رد فعل العضو..و سيحس ما سيحسه العضو..و بذلك..يستطيع التعامل بشكل صائب مع الاعضاء..و سيجعله ذلك..اكثر تعاوناً مع الاعضاء..و ذلك طبعا دون الاخلال بأمانته فى التعامل مع الموقف
كذلك الامر بالنسبه للعضو..فعندما يضع نفسه مكان المشرف قبل ان يقول اى شئ..
سيرى ما يعانيه المشرف..و سيعرف جيدا كيف يتعامل معه بما لا يظلمه او يجرحه..او يصعب من مهمته
و بالطبع..سيجعله ذلك يزداد تعاوناً و تسامحاً مع المشرف







_و فى النهايه اقول.._




انه يجب على كل من المشرف و العضو..ان يعلموا تمام العلم..ان كل واحد منهم..لاشئ بدون الاخر
فلا المشرف قادر على ممارسة مهامه بدون الاعضاء..
و لا الاعضاء قادرون على الاستمتاع بمنتداهم بدون المشرف
إذا علم كل منهم ذلك..و أيقنه..سنرى اجمل تعاون بينهما..
و الرابح الاكبر و الاول هو بالطبع...المنتدى

وصدقونى لو عملنا هكذا هيكون منتدانا  اعظم المنتديات وهنسمع سيرتة واخبارة بين كل المنتديات وتعالو كلنا ننفذ هذا الكلام ونشوف النتيجة ​


----------



## just member (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

*موضوع بناء *
*ميرسى يا يارا على الموضوع ىالجميل*
*انتى فعلا نورتينا بمشاركاتك واتمنى من ربنا اقامة دائمة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياجوجو باشا لردك بجد
نورت الموضوع ياقمر صاحب يومنا النهاردة_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

موضوع جمييييييييييييل يابت انتى 

شكرااااااااا ليكى ​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياقمر انتى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*


موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدا يايارا 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع يا يارا

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

*بت يا يارا
كلام فى سرك
عدى الموضوع على خير لا يقلب زى موضوع ميرنا بتاع العصبيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بهدى نفوس بس

بس ان جيتى للحق
الموضوع بناء و جميل جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك يا رب​*


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااائع جدا يايارا
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة ياكوكو
نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



candy Shop قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع يا يارا
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



_ميرسي ياكاندى حبيبتي لردك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر_​


----------



## M a r i a m (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> *بت يا يارا
> كلام فى سرك
> عدى الموضوع على خير لا يقلب زى موضوع ميرنا بتاع العصبيه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



_ههههههههههههه 
لاانا ساكتة خالص اهه
مع انك مش عارفة ان السكوت بيتعبني نفسيا 30:
بس ربنا يستر وميرنا مش تتخانق فى الموضوع:hlp:

نورتى ياقمر بردك الجميل_​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> *بت يا يارا​*
> *كلام فى سرك*
> *عدى الموضوع على خير لا يقلب زى موضوع ميرنا بتاع العصبيه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 شوف يربى الوحد يدخل الموضوع لا بيه ولا عليه يلاقى ناس بتجر شكلة يعنى اروحح انتحر يعنى ولا اروح ​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _ههههههههههههه _
> 
> _لاانا ساكتة خالص اهه_
> _مع انك مش عارفة ان السكوت بيتعبني نفسيا 30:_
> ...


 انتى كدا بتقوليلى اتخانق :smil8: يعنى بطلوا نم قلنا بدل مخيلكو الموضوع 10صفحات
بس ما علينا موضوع حلو يا اروبة انتى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

مووووضوع  رائع يا يا را ....ينقل للعام ويثبت لفتره ........ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



ميرنا قال:


> انتى كدا بتقوليلى اتخانق :smil8: يعنى بطلوا نم قلنا بدل مخيلكو الموضوع 10صفحات
> بس ما علينا موضوع حلو يا اروبة انتى ​



_ههههههههههههههه
لا ياقمر احنا نقدر برضه
بجد انا ببقي مبسوطة موت لما بتقري الموضوع وتقوليلي كلمة حلوة 
نوووووووووووووورتى ياسكرة_​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



dona Nabil قال:


> مووووضوع  رائع يا يا را ....ينقل للعام ويثبت لفتره ........ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .



_ميرسي يادونا حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
واهتمامك بالموضوع وتثبيته 
بجد نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يونيو 2008)

موضوع قيم للغاية يا يارا

شكرا ليكي​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي مينا باشا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع ياباشا​


----------



## mero_engel (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

*موضوع جميل يارا فعلا *
*وحيوي ومفيد للكل*
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*


*بس مالكم كلكم جايين علي ميرنا كده حتي انتي يا نيفين *
*دا ميرنا غلبانه يا جماعه*
*ولا مفتريه ولا شرانيه ولا حاجه*​


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل يارا فعلا *
> 
> *وحيوي ومفيد للكل*
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​
> ...


ميرسي ياميرو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة نورتى الموضوع ياقمر
وبعدين احنا مقولتاش كدة على ميرنا
دى هى اللى قالت انها شرانيو مفترية وراي المثل
_ الاعتراف بالحق فضيحة_
30:30:30:
نورتى الموضوع ياحبيبتي​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل يارا فعلا *​
> 
> *وحيوي ومفيد للكل*
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*​
> ...


خير اللهم مجعله خيرا دا من نفسك  يعنى لله فى لله ولا عاوزة حاجة ربنا يستتتتتتر  ​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



y_a_r_a قال:


> ميرسي ياميرو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة نورتى الموضوع ياقمر
> 
> وبعدين احنا مقولتاش كدة على ميرنا
> دى هى اللى قالت انها شرانيو مفترية وراي المثل
> ...


 هو اللى يقول كلمة حق يطلع بره البلد دى ​


----------



## mero_engel (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



ميرنا قال:


> خير اللهم مجعله خيرا دا من نفسك يعنى لله فى لله ولا عاوزة حاجة ربنا يستتتتتتر ​


*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يعني قصدك بتاعه مصلحتي :smil8:*
*لا ياختي الفاضله ليس انا هذا الشخص*
*وانا رجعت في كلامي يلا بقي:t30:*​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



mero_engel قال:


> *ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يعني قصدك بتاعه مصلحتي :smil8:*
> 
> *لا ياختي الفاضله ليس انا هذا الشخص*
> *وانا رجعت في كلامي يلا بقي:t30:*​


 لا حاشا وكلا خالص يعنى بقى مارو تبقى بتاعت مصلحتها ودى تيجى 
مين دى ايه الفصحى اللى رميت عليكى دى 
يعنى هى الندالة بيشتروها


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*




ميرنا قال:


> شوف يربى الوحد يدخل الموضوع لا بيه ولا عليه يلاقى ناس بتجر شكلة يعنى اروحح انتحر يعنى ولا اروح ​




ده من حبنا ليكى بس يا ميرنا
انتى برضه بتشكى فى حبنا ليكى
ثم لازم نجر شكلك 
الله
تبقى غلاسه ازاى
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل يارا فعلا *
> *وحيوي ومفيد للكل*
> *تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
> 
> ...




هو احنا يا ميرو نقدر نيجى على ميرنا
ده بس بنجر شكلها
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه
باين ميرنا بلغت فرار​_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

*موضوع رائع يا يارا 
ويجماعة متسيبوا ميرنا فى حالها بدل ما نترد النهاردة كلنا ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياانجي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع ياجميلة​_


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع يا يارا

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياأمجد لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نووووووووووووووورت الموضوع​_


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
رائع وجميل جدا وكلام حقيقى لو كلنا بنعملو هيفضل ديما احلى منتدى


----------



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي برنسيسة اسكندرية لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## الحانوتى (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

*تسلم ايدك يا بنتى
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يوليو 2008)

_شكرا لردك​_


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

*بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع
وفعلا لو عملنا بالنصائح دى المنتدى هيخلو من اى مشاكل
ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## M a r i a m (4 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي حبيبتي جيلان لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المشرف +العضو +الحب + التعاون +الاخلااص +(منتدى الروعة والابداع)*

لجد موضوع رائع وجميل فعلا 

وفعلا يجب التواصل بين الاعضاء والمشرفين لكى نوصل لاقصى مستويات الرقى عن المنتديات الخرى


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي يافادى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## sameh7610 (5 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع جميل اووووى يارا

وفعلاً كلامك كله تمام

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياسامح لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## ميلادمكتونتي (9 يوليو 2008)

البحث جميل  شكرا و بولس الرسول في (1كورنثوس12) ان الرب خلق موهب لكل واحد وهم يتمام بعضوا  فالقائد  هو الماخ  الاعصاب هي ناقل المعلمات الدم هوتغريت الجسم الدم الابيض هو حماي الجسم الرئتين نقل الاكسوجين الي الجسم  القلب نقل الدم الي الرئتين  وهذا بالاضف الي الذي كتبوا بولس الرسول  فكلهم جسد واحد  هكذا البيت الناجح كلهوا يتمام بعضوا  ان عظم عظم البيت وان خسر خسر البيت


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياميلاد لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع بردك الرائع​_


----------



## مورا مارون (21 يوليو 2008)

*ياراااااا الموضوع ممتاز تستاهلي خمس نجوم يا امرررررر*


*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي ياحبي للنجوم الكتيرة دى
بس ياتري هاخدها كدة فى الضهر؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع ياعمري​


----------

